# Limestone repair



## Red 5 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a home built in 1846. There was a fire in the attic in Dec. that burnt up the roof and interior. The owner is rebuilding the house down to studs. He apparently got some sort of grant to help pay to restore the exterior. The picture below is from the front elevation. All the window sills are deteriorating like this one. 
Is there a technique used to restore the limestone or is it more practical to replace each sill. The sill is 4" thick and 10" deep into the wall.


----------



## Red 5 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Interior pictures*

This is what the inside looks like. The wall is about 12" solid rock. The rock is all from Lake Michigan, brought by horse and carriage in the 1840's. This is an amazing example of how masonry used to be done. The exterior has a veneer coat with mortar and 1-2" rocks all laid in perfect lines.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

Outstanding crafstmanship, I`d like to go up there and tour places like these.

I would replace the limestone.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can find matching stone, replace it. otherwise
http://www.bonstone.com/
never fixed anything that damaged. 
Thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If the repair is larger than the remaining, what is the point? Replace.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

There is what's called a "dutchman" used on cathedral restoration and such. Basically splicing new stone in for the damaged areas. Google dutchman stone repair.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Good craftsmanship indeed, but man that is UGLY.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would replace the limestone. They really didn't ship stuff very far back then, so find a local quarry for the limestone. 

How would you like to be the helper on that job. "I need 60,000 2" rocks and 30,000 4" rocks. Go sort that pile of rocks"

Cole


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Using the dutchman technique may prove easier than total replacement, but if the pictures are typical, repair by patching is really not a good decision.

Can the windows be removed??--If so, replace the sills, and dutch the band course where needed.

JVC


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a related video off another site. I don't think there is any sound for some reason. It looks like S-L-O-W going to do repair work on this stuff.
Make sure everyone is willing to spend the $$$ on the labor.
http://www.youtube.com/user/zachrayg#p/a/u/2/ktuEH-1lPUk


----------

